# Loose minerals - is there a difference between Meat and Dairy Goats



## junkprospector (Aug 30, 2013)

I called my local feed store looking for loose minerals for our soon to arrive ND's. They said they have the goat mineral blocks, but from reading on here it sounds like most recommend the loose minerals. The feed store said they have the loose minerals for meat goats. Will my ND be OK with these minerals? I would htink a meat goat mineral mix would have a higher protein mix than a dairy goat, which would maybe need more calcium? are there recmooended brands that i could request the feed store to order in?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 30, 2013)

*There are two types of minerals; loose and block. Minerals will not have protein in them.

There is also a separate type of supplement called a protein block (which I have found are not necessary for goats).

Goats wear their teeth down too much on the blocks, so always look for loose.

I use the brand called Sweetlix. They have a meat and a dairy formula. The meat one is called Meat Maker and the dairy one is called Caprine Magnum Milk.

The ONLY difference between these two formulas is that the MEAT MAKER has a 2:1 calcium phosphorus ratio, where the MILK one has higher phosphorus. I have heard they do it this way because they expect that you will be feeding your milkers Alfalfa which has high calcium anyway.

I choose to feed the Meat Maker to my Dairy goats as I prefer the 2:1 ratio.

Hope this helps!*


----------



## junkprospector (Aug 30, 2013)

awesome! thanks very much!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 30, 2013)

*Welcome, hope it helped! *


----------



## goatboy1973 (Oct 27, 2013)

The loose mineral is the way to go. Our local Farmer's CO-OP has a loose goat mineral with a product called "Zinpro" in it which is a zinc compound. Zinc is a trace mineral that aids in good hoof health. The dairy formula does have magnesium added to it to combat "white muscle disease" characterized by general muscle weakness, lethargy, and anorexia. This can be prevalent in heavy milking/ high yielding does and sometimes can be fatal but easily treated by oral paste magnesium supplement.


----------

